# اجهزة عيادة الاسنان



## على الطحان (16 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اريد بعض المعلو مات عن الاجهزة الموجودة بالعيادة بالاضافة الى الوحدة 
وشكرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أغسطس 2008)

اخي العزيز ابحث في الفهرست الشامل كل ما يتعلق بالأسنان .

وهذا احد الروابط انقر هنا .

البغدادي


----------



## الكترونيك الموصل (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا عل موضوع


----------



## farmade (26 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز تمعن جيدا في العناوين العريظة فان مبتغاك موجود وبكثرة تحت اشراف ( البغدادي) نتمن له دوام الصحة والعافية


----------

